# Decca Sound 2 Box: A Nice Surprise This Time!



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I discovered a gem in the Decca Sound: Analogue Years box set... Offenbach's ballet Papillon by Boynage / LSO. A 100% pure delight from beginning to end. Great sound and some of the most beautiful playing I've heard. This is a new one for me, and I am very happy.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I discovered a gem in the Decca Sound: Analogue Years box set... Offenbach's ballet Papillon by Boynage / LSO. A 100% pure delight from beginning to end. Great sound and some of the most beautiful playing I've heard. This is a new one for me, and I am very happy.


Bonynge's _Le papillon_ has been posted on YouTube in nine parts.

This forum only allows a maximum of five videos per post, so it'll have to be broken up into two posts. Here's the first lot:

*Offenbach - Le papillon*
London Symphony Orchestra / Richard Bonynge


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I discovered a gem in the Decca Sound: Analogue Years box set... Offenbach's ballet Papillon by Boynage / LSO. A 100% pure delight from beginning to end. Great sound and some of the most beautiful playing I've heard. This is a new one for me, and I am very happy.


*Offenbach - Le papillon*
London Symphony Orchestra / Richard Bonynge


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

PeterPowerPop said:


> Bonynge's _Le papillon_ has been posted on YouTube in nine parts.
> 
> This forum only allows a maximum of five videos per post, so it'll have to be broken up into two posts. Here's the first lot:
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I'm getting it. _;D_


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

The box set:

http://www.deccaclassics.com/en/cat/4785437


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Thank you for posting this. I'm getting it. _;D_


I like what I've heard of _Le papillon_, and wouldn't mind getting it - but I'd like to do it by not buying a 54-CD set. (That's 53 CDs I may not need.)


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Huzzah!

_Le papillon_ is available in a 2-CD set (with Tchaikovsky's _The Nutcracker_):

*Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Op. 71*[SUP]1[/SUP]
*Offenbach - Le papillon*[SUP]2[/SUP]
[SUP]1[/SUP]National Philharmonic Orchestra; [SUP]2[/SUP]London Symphony Orchestra / Richard Bonynge










eBay
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.com
Deutsche Grammophon Store
https://itunes.apple.com/au/album/tchaikovsky-nutcracker-offenbach/id80446817Presto Classical
Spotify

...or...










ArkivMusic
Presto Classical


----------

